# I found this board on Pinterest lots of links tutorials and knitting tips



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

http://www.pinterest.com/cravenp/knitting-tips-techniques-tutorials/


----------



## mzspaz61 (Dec 9, 2011)

Thank You :thumbup:


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

mzspaz61 said:


> Thank You :thumbup:


You are welcome!


----------



## Indian2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fantastic......thank you!!!!!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Indian2 said:


> Fantastic......thank you!!!!!


You are welcome!


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

That is great ....thank you


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

You are welcome!


moonriver said:


> That is great ....thank you


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

this is great...thank you...so many clear videos...stitches...ideas...all in very clear presentations...
julie


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

julietremain said:


> this is great...thank you...so many clear videos...stitches...ideas...all in very clear presentations...
> julie


Glad you like them, Julie, enjoy!


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. I'm thankful to get this for future reference.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you, there's some great ideas here, I'm already brainstorming a new project! (Uh oh . . . . )


----------



## lgerrior (Feb 1, 2013)

Thank you...awesome site!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, some really good stuff there


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

Great reference, have bookmarked. Thank you for posting


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Kayakser (Mar 8, 2013)

Thank You VERY much, great ideas and patterns


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks, I could spend all day here.


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

Excellent, just what the knitting doctor ordered. I never saw so much information in one spot. I have been knitting all my life and still learning. I will recommend this web site to all those who still come to me for help and guidance.

Carol J.


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Looks interesting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

thank you.


----------



## jujee (Aug 29, 2011)

Thank you. I bookmarked it.


----------



## Catherine42 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thank you so much for sharing this with us!


----------



## OmaForFour (Oct 29, 2013)

Fabulous!



Grandmaknitstoo said:


> http://www.pinterest.com/cravenp/knitting-tips-techniques-tutorials/


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

Very interesting site, thanks for posting!


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks, Another bookmark to peruse!


----------



## sdsimi (Feb 23, 2013)

What an incredible resource! Thank you so much!!! :lol:


----------



## Cynthia Turner (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow, great!! Thanks!


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

i think this site is one of the best links. many thanks


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

I find pinterest very informational and there are free patterns - just put what you are looking for in the search box upper left hand corner. Many times the links don't work but it is still a fun place to visit.


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Lot's of wonderful information there and I would love to Pin It. However, I have not been able to sign into my Pinterest account for several weeks, and even tried to make a new one. Nothing happens when I hit the button, the screen stays the same and does not go on to the next one and let me into my account. I am at my wits end.


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

Husbands on the sofa, sulking. The cat's are at my feet, mewing and tapping me..and why? Dinner is late!!! I have spent so long on this site and still I haven't come to the end. I love it and can't wait to try out some of the techniques. Oh well. Back to the stove, and before you ask. no,him indoors can't cook. Useless lump at times but I've had him for nearly 58 years so I think I will stick with him. Too late to teach an old dog new tricks methinx. Anyway thank you loads for the link.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

I don't understand how you access the patterns I open the link and see the oprojects. I can't figure out how to see the patterns. Please Help. Thank you


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow!!!!! What an amazing group of information!!!! Thank you!!!!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

itzzbarb said:


> Lot's of wonderful information there and I would love to Pin It. However, I have not been able to sign into my Pinterest account for several weeks, and even tried to make a new one. Nothing happens when I hit the button, the screen stays the same and does not go on to the next one and let me into my account. I am at my wits end.


My problem was being bombarded by sites I never clicked to follow. When I complained I was told there was nothing they could do. I suspect that the sites were/are paying for exposure and Pinterest didn't want to upset them about bombarding non-followers.
I was able to open a new acct but I had to use a different name.


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this amazing link.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

onegrannygoose said:


> I don't understand how you access the patterns I open the link and see the oprojects. I can't figure out how to see the patterns. Please Help. Thank you


When you go to the Pinterst page and click on something you like, do you teh click on the tab at the top of the picture that leads to the site/web page?


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

WOW! Awesome site!! Thank you very much for sharing!


----------



## loisthornton (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks for this. I just spent hours going through it. Unfortunately I found a number of stich patterns that I really love, and every one of them was a link to liveinternet.ru - all in Russian! One was labeled punto maglia grafico and one called Braid Strip free pattern graph. Also a couple of links that looked like they had multiple stitch patterns. Anybody have any idea how to access these in English?


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

You are all welcome, enjoy!


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow, thank you for sharing. Terrific site.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

I was having a problem picking up dropped garter stitches. On the very top row of the site was a video just for that. I didn't know you had to knit and purl them. Thank you.


----------



## Sampymom (Feb 10, 2014)

Thank you so much! There are some great tips on there!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

I agree, it is a list of some great sites, tips etc. I'm glad to hear folks are taking advantage of it, :)


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

onegrannygoose said:


> I don't understand how you access the patterns I open the link and see the oprojects. I can't figure out how to see the patterns. Please Help. Thank you


Click on the picture or the link below the picture.


----------



## knittingmeme (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks very much!


----------



## amg10241 (Feb 16, 2012)

This is great info thanks I pinned and followed


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

amg10241 said:


> This is great info thanks I pinned and followed


You are welcome!


----------



## destiny516ab (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------

